# Rock kribensis



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Saw some of these at LFS. Very small, about 1 inch long. Very feisty fishes. Anyone have experience with them?? Size, coexist with other fishes, ect.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi the species name is Haplochromis sauvagei, it's a mild agressive cichlids, better to keep him in harem( one male for several females), its lives in the rocky zones, it's an insect eater that can do well with others vics at the only point that the housemates should be very different in body color.
xris


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Thank You Samaki:
Do you think I can keep them with my Saulosi??


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi sorry for answering you so late but if your saulosi is not too aggressive, yu may try.
xris


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

samaki said:


> Hi sorry for answering you so late but if your saulosi is not too aggressive, yu may try.
> xris


Thanks for the answer Xris:

But too late now. I just added my 1" fry to the tank (20 of them). It is now too crowded.


----------

